# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Short Dreams in Nap

## Siul

I started to take small 5-10min naps in class breaks and recess,because I'm not a morning person.I started to get very short dreams,they start with my regular daydreaming,with me "controlling" them but soon get into a regular dream that get out of my control.
Maybe I can try to keep "in control" to get lucid...

----------


## RedWolf997

ok so i am in the same situation as and u (i was starting to wonder if i was the only one who does that)  i might be able to give u some advice just may i ask u the question is the short nap dream really unstable and do you suffer from hypnic jerks often ( where you are woken up from the dream) add an e here ---> n.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypnic_jerk (cant post links) also you might want to look at this post (add a w ---->) ww.dreamviews.com/f12/odd-way-getting-sleep-135216/#post1930568

----------


## RedWolf997

Oh I just had a great idea what you could try is have a friend next to you and 2 minutes in make him/her whisper "you are dreaming do a reality check" near you ear. So you will do a reality check in the dream. Also if you don't have a friend you could use. Mp3 player on timer (I'm Gunna try this tonight also)

----------


## Skalm

That's cool that you can start dreaming so quickly in class !
I don't know if it would be a good idea to become lucid in class though haha.
Honestly if you can do that in class that quickly try to WILD on the weekends, wake up just like you are going to school and WILD. 

Am I the only one that doesn't dream when I nap??
I wish I could :\

----------


## Siul

The dreams are really random,it usually start in a daily situation or a daydream,and it soon get out of my control.I usually shake out of sudden when Im napping,which usually stop the dream.

----------


## Merulotte

I envy your ability to fall asleep quickly, and to dream in that short period of time! I need to work on my napping skills, as they're practically nonexistent.
One of my friends is an avid napper, and she seems to have such lengthy dreams in her short times spent asleep! It seems that environmental sounds influence her dreams as well... Just recently, she fell asleep and had a dream she was in the same room in which she fell asleep. I can only imagine how confusing it was, as she had multiple false awakenings into the very same room.

One option you could use to try and partially awaken yourself or trigger a reality check in-dream is a familiar alarm sound... Something short and soft, preferably. Ideally, you would first set the alarm sound to go off numerous times during the day (when appropriate), and if possible, add a message to the alarm such as "Do a reality check now!". Once you've done this for a while, set it as your nap alarm, to sound when you've been asleep for a short period of time. With any luck, you might just do a reality check out of habit in-dream, triggering a boost in lucidity.

That's just an idea, of course.

----------

